# Help quick, Please



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

Ive just got my third tank today a 75gallon glass (AGA), However I need to get a stand.
I have seen this 75gallon TopFin brand stand at Petsmart and it looks pretty nice. However it is " ALL" made of particle board and laminated of fake oak. the other downside are the 4 legs, which does not distribute the weight evenly.
The price I think reasonable for $139.00

The other option is getting a Pine stand which is better construction, However I dont like it as much, coz I have one just like it on my 125Gallon. And i want something different this time.

My main concern is the Particle board stand, getting warp or cause problems in the future. But I think it would be Ok, since the manufacturer built this stand to the specs of the aquariums and weight.

I dont want to build my own stand since, I am so busy and lazy at the same time.
What do you guys think, do it or not. I want to set up my tank tomorrow. 
Ive got all the equipments, except the frickin stand.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

partical board swells and bubbles up real bad after it gets wet a few times


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i try to keep all my stands same type if in same room. i have pine stands in main living room and painted particle board stands in other living/game/whatever room. but the particle board stands are not on legs they are all the way around. i havent exp any probs w my particly board.
oh yeah my tops are marble on the part board stands
also part board completely sealed on all sides and edges


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

What if they have a good laminate coverings on all the particle boards?
This stand looks really well built, except for the damn cheap particle boards.








You are right about particle board warping easily, however I believe the Topfin manufacturer design laminate to cover the particle boards really good.
They even have the exact particle board stand for 125Gallon tank, the same Topfin brand.
Anyone has bad experience w/ LFS particle board aquarium stands?
Thanks for any inputs.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

just make sure its sealed


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

yo buy the cheap particle board one then, buy a bucket of fibreglass resin and paint that sh*t on! it's sooo cheap one coat of that and no water is getting through. do two coats if you want


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

or you coudl get the cheap one and try reinforcing the inside of it with some 2x4's or something or or something else for a lil extra stability


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

Yahoo!!!, Fiberclass resin is the answer. Basically this is clear stuff right, so it wont mess up the beauty of the stand. I will do this after I get my stand.
I was thinking about the 2 x 4 reinforce, but it going to mess up the beauty of the stand and I dont want to do extra work. Lazy and busy at the same time.









Thanks much, You guys ROCKS!!!


----------

